# Der erste offizielle Meme-Thread



## NoobLoop (31. März 2014)

Hallo, 
ich bin hier spontan auf die Idee gekommen, und da es auch nicht gegen die Regeln verstößt, steht diesem Thread ja nichts im Weg.
Ich hoffe der Eine oder Andere hat da etwas parat.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. März 2014)

Sowat hier?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. März 2014)

Und was soll das hier bitte bringen, wo liegt der Sinn, was gehört hier hinein ?
Oder sollen sich hier nur Spammer treffen ?


----------



## NoobLoop (31. März 2014)

Der Hintergrund ist, dass diejenigen, die ihre Memes unbedingr loswerden wollen, nicht die *sinnvollen* Thread zumüllen, und natürlich Unterhaltung sowie Kreativität. 
Vorrangig geht es hier um selbst erstellte Memes, also keine, die man täglich auf FB ins Gesicht geworfen bekommt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha, sowas hier?^^


----------



## BiosShock (31. März 2014)

Hehe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoobLoop (31. März 2014)

:shot:
Wie zu erwarten, sinkt das Niveau hier weiter.

Ich möchte aber nochmal kurz, um keinen zu verärgern, darauf hinweisen, dass hier niemand auf die Idee kommt, memes mit z.B. Hitler zu posten, oder mit arg verbalen Textem, damit der Thread nicht geschlossen wird.


----------



## crae (1. April 2014)

Der Sinn? Memes sind sogesehen Kunst. Ein Bild sagt mehr als Tausend Worte und man kann recht einfach und für jeden zugänglich (lange Texte klicken viele schnell wieder weg!) seine Meinung zu etwas äußern, was kritisch hinterfragen oder einfach veralbern^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexx (10. April 2014)

Meanwhile in Scottland.. looool


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsjo (13. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## debalz (24. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juni 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Sowat hier?





Okay, aus "Badass", also "knallhart" bzw. "Knallharter" wird "böser Arsch" xD


----------



## Lexx (3. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsjo (7. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

